# EASY on and off Prong collar???



## Pretzels

So this is a little embarrassing, but I CANNOT clip and unclip a regular prong collar. I guess my fingers are not strong enough to easily separate the links, especially when its actually on my dog! So I bought the smallest prong collar I can find, with thinner metal and smaller links so its a little easier to put on, but I don't like how it fits on him. I feel like its more uncomfortable and has unnecessary extra pinching that he doesn't need. 

So my question is, are there any good prong collars with a clip or some easier way to take it on and off?


----------



## DJEtzel

This is the quick release version of the herm sprenger collar...

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Sprenger-Prong-Quick-Release-Collar/dp/B0042GIPLE/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1412967923&sr=8-3&keywords=herm+sprenger+prong+collar+quick+release[/ame]

Super easy to use, easy to fail too if it pops against something while you're using it. I highly suggest a back up slip.


----------



## NancyJ

First question. Have you tried the regular Herm Sprenger with the flat metal plate. They are easier to me than the ones you get at Petsmart Etc. I am not fond of the snap QR and find it harder to use than the regular one 

If you are only giving a dead ring connection, I like this as it is not as easy to fail

Amazon.com : Herm Sprenger Stainless Steel Prong Buckle Collar medium 3.25 mm x 22" (50108) : Pet Pinch Collars : Pet Supplies


----------



## LoveEcho

The cheap, cheesy petco/petsmart brand prongs are impossible to unhook when you need them to, and then come unhooked when you don't want them to. The HS collars are great. I've never had one fail on me.


----------



## Msmaria

I'm in the same boat as you. I use the Hermes Springer quick release the original and also have the buckle quick release prong. I put it on and take it off using the quick release. Just make sure it's secure and use a leash that you can attach to a back up collar. My daughter loves the leather double ended leashes but i use the leather back up leash that attaches to both the prong and regular buckle collar. If using the double ended leash you really have to make sure your holding it correctly to make sure your not pulling the prong, too much work for me..lol. Up to now I've not had a problem with the prong releasing on its own and neither have any of my friends. But I've heard stories on the internet.


----------



## Galathiel

I have the herm sprenger quick release (in black). It doesn't give the same type of correction, but at least I can get it on and off! I've only had it release one time.


----------



## mspiker03

I originally got the Herm Sprenger quick release and ended up getting the regular one instead because the quick release kept releasing itself when I did not want it to (like during a correction). I now just use it for extra links.


----------



## Nigel

Someone here pointed out Secret power prongs a few years back. We ordered a couple and like them. Works similar to a martingale only you turn it inside out, slip it over your dogs head, then turn it right side out. With our coatie, the flipping gets a little difficult, but with our stock coat its easy. DW likes the fact that there is no risk of the collar coming apart like some prongs can.

Lola Limited | Lola's Unique Dog Collars & Leashes LLC


----------



## Msmaria

Nigel said:


> Someone here pointed out Secret power prongs a few years back. We ordered a couple and like them. Works similar to a martingale only you turn it inside out, slip it over your dogs head, then turn it right side out. With our coatie, the flipping gets a little difficult, but with our stock coat its easy. DW likes the fact that there is no risk of the collar coming apart like some prongs can.
> 
> Lola Limited | Lola's Unique Dog Collars & Leashes LLC



I like these.


----------



## Longfisher

*That's what we do too.*



DJEtzel said:


> This is the quick release version of the herm sprenger collar...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sprenger-Pron...ords=herm+sprenger+prong+collar+quick+release
> 
> Super easy to use, easy to fail too if it pops against something while you're using it. I highly suggest a back up slip.


Firstly, the prong is a wonder instrument for recalcitrant dogs.

Secondly, as you say it's a pain to put on the regular prongs. And, as the dogs don't necessarily LIKE the prong (mine shakes a bit and rolls over a bit on the rug once I get it on him) it's best to get it on quickly.

I use the quick release too. BUT I NEVER USE IT WITHOUT ALSO CLIPPING ON A CHOKE COLLAR AS A BACKUP IF THE PRONG FAILS AND FALLS OFF.

Besides, the weight of the two collars in addition to his flat collar seems to help him understand that it's time to work and he seems to get into the work better when he knows what's coming.

BTW, we dead ring both to his flat collar when he's being transported. It required a larger clip to do so. But it was worth it.

When he's leashed, the only time I take off the metal collars and use only the flat collar is when we let him swim tethered to a long line. There's too much traffic around here to let him off leash even if he's swimming (bouyent clothes line in 100 ft. lengths works great)

Mine's a male at 106 and that's after conscientious dieting to bring him down in weight (still work to do).

LF


----------



## DonnaKay

Those look nice! I've been seriously considering trying a prong, but have been hesitant as I've never used one before. These don't look so nasty, though, so I might order one and give it a try.


----------



## lalachka

DJEtzel said:


> This is the quick release version of the herm sprenger collar...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sprenger-Pron...ords=herm+sprenger+prong+collar+quick+release
> 
> Super easy to use, easy to fail too if it pops against something while you're using it. I highly suggest a back up slip.


Is this herm sprenger? I thought all their prongs had the splitter in the middle that then has the prongs going in diff directions. Don't know how to explain. Can be wrong on this though


----------



## DJEtzel

lalachka said:


> Is this herm sprenger? I thought all their prongs had the splitter in the middle that then has the prongs going in diff directions. Don't know how to explain. Can be wrong on this though


Yes these are HS. Not all of them have that plate. I don't own any like you're describing. Not sure the purpose for it, these work just fine for me. (I don't use the quick release because they're easy to fail)


----------



## lalachka

DJEtzel said:


> Yes these are HS. Not all of them have that plate. I don't own any like you're describing. Not sure the purpose for it, these work just fine for me. (I don't use the quick release because they're easy to fail)


I don't think there is a purpose. I thought it's like their trademark in a way.


----------



## DJEtzel

lalachka said:


> I don't think there is a purpose. I thought it's like their trademark in a way.


Must not be if they make them without them as well.


----------



## eddie1976E

Have you tried the 2.25 mm prong? The metal is thinner and easier to pinch to get it in the holes. The 4.0 mm is pretty thick and needs more strength.


----------



## lalachka

DJEtzel said:


> Must not be if they make them without them as well.


I said I wasn't sure, was giving my thoughts on it. 

But now that I'm looking I can't find a pic of any without the plate
Here's the herm sprenger with the release 
http://www.pawmarkws.com/proddetail.php?prod=HS6400H


Looks diff from your link. Amazon sells knock offs of things. Maybe this is one of them

ETA op, sorry to derail. Last post. I just checked HS website, every collar has the plate. So if it doesn't then it's probably a knock off.


----------



## DJEtzel

DJEtzel said:


> This is the quick release version of the herm sprenger collar...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sprenger-Pron...ords=herm+sprenger+prong+collar+quick+release


I don't understand your reasoning lala. This specifically says Herm Sprenger. Mine are stamped with HS trademark as well. 

Do you think the listing is just lying? That's illegal I think...?


----------



## volcano

Illegal? You mean like the thousands of fake 20 dollar furminators amazon sold?


----------



## lalachka

DJEtzel said:


> I don't understand your reasoning lala. This specifically says Herm Sprenger. Mine are stamped with HS trademark as well.
> 
> Do you think the listing is just lying? That's illegal I think...?


Amazon sells fake furminators as well. And many other fake things. They probably don't know about it, just bad sellers. 

If they're selling the collar pictured then they're lying. HS version looks different. There's nothing on their website that doesn't have a plate or that looks like this collar.


----------



## DJEtzel

I'm talking about using a trademarked company's name to sell something that is not actually made by that company, yes.

Eta; looks like the center plate is optional and comes out/can be added in to collars sold without.


----------



## lalachka

DJEtzel said:


> I'm talking about using a trademarked company's name to sell something that is not actually made by that company, yes.


Furminator is one. They sell it from a store named furminator. Actually there's a store on Amazon called herm sprenger. I have a feeling it's another fake. I doubt herm sprenger is selling on amazon


----------



## lalachka

DJEtzel said:


> I'm talking about using a trademarked company's name to sell something that is not actually made by that company, yes.
> 
> Eta; looks like the center plate is optional and comes out/can be added in to collars sold without.


I doubt it. I can't take mine off because the links go diff directions at the plate. So if I take it off I won't be able to fasten it. 
Open a thread if you want. I feel really bad derailing this one


----------



## jjk454ss

lalachka said:


> Furminator is one. They sell it from a store named furminator. Actually there's a store on Amazon called herm sprenger. I have a feeling it's another fake. I doubt herm sprenger is selling on amazon


I ordered a Herm Sprenger off Amazon and I'm 99% sure it's legit. If not its a great quality fake.


----------



## ksotto333

Nigel said:


> Someone here pointed out Secret power prongs a few years back. We ordered a couple and like them. Works similar to a martingale only you turn it inside out, slip it over your dogs head, then turn it right side out. With our coatie, the flipping gets a little difficult, but with our stock coat its easy. DW likes the fact that there is no risk of the collar coming apart like some prongs can.
> 
> Lola Limited | Lola's Unique Dog Collars & Leashes LLC


I have one of these and love it. It's so easy to put on, flip it inside out and slide over your dogs head. Then flip the prongs back inside and then tighten. The other benefit is the nylon cover is a secure back up to your prong. Ours is 2.5 years old and is good as new.


----------



## lalachka

jjk454ss said:


> I ordered a Herm Sprenger off Amazon and I'm 99% sure it's legit. If not its a great quality fake.


I'm not saying they're all fake on Amazon. Leerburg sells them on Amazon and they're real. I'm sure there are others. But the one linked earlier is probably a fake


----------



## DJEtzel

So you think this is a fake? It doesn't have that center plate. 

https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/[email protected]/15499661052/

https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/[email protected]/15313443387/


----------



## lalachka

DJEtzel said:


> So you think this is a fake? It doesn't have that center plate.
> 
> https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/[email protected]/15499661052/
> 
> https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/[email protected]/15313443387/


I don't know. Just going by what I saw on their website.


----------



## Liesje

HS prong collars do *not* all have the center plate with prongs in both directions.

I get all my HS products through Hallmark K9. I sincerely doubt someone with Jim Hill's reputation is selling fakes.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Liesje said:


> HS prong collars do *not* all have the center plate with prongs in both directions.


Nope, mine don't. They're older though, and I think when I bought them none of the HS collars had a center plate with the prongs going in both directions, that's a more recent design that wasn't available back then.


----------



## Liesje

That's what I thought. I bought a new prong about 2 years ago and it came with the center plate. I didn't even realize it would have one (I don't like them).


----------



## Skywalkers Mom

I never seen the need for prong collars. My Parents had several Great Danes they did not need them. My anti social husky mix didnt either. A "gentle leader" works wonders regardless of size or pull or jump strength.
Teaching not torturing. If you still doubt, latch one around your neck and have someone tug or jerk hard but quickly, and see if you will learn your lesson with that. Yes of course some breeds are large and strong, there are more ways to gather their attention and correction. Please look into other ways.


----------



## Msmaria

Some herm sprenger models have the plate, some dont. I've bought mine within the past year and they have a plate.

EDIT. I see this has already been answered lol.


----------



## Jax08

I take the center plate out. Hate it. 

What about a quick release prong collar? 
Amazon.com : Herm Sprenger Pinch Dog Collar with Quick Release Snap, 16-Inch, Medium : Pet Pinch Collars : Pet Supplies


----------



## DJEtzel

Thanks ladies! That's what I thought. Just giving lala the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Jax08

DJEtzel said:


> Thanks ladies! That's what I thought. Just giving lala the benefit of the doubt.










Are you on the right thread? oke:


----------



## DJEtzel

Yep. I was thanking Lies and Debbie. Can't quote real easy on mobile. Thought it was pretty obvious since we were just having a conversation...

Also already suggested the quick release.


----------



## lalachka

DJEtzel said:


> Thanks ladies! That's what I thought. Just giving lala the benefit of the doubt.


?? I said I wasn't sure. 
Also said I was going by the HS website and none are without a plate. 
I also didn't say yours is a fake.


----------



## DJEtzel

lalachka said:


> ?? I said I wasn't sure.
> Also said I was going by the HS website and none are without a plate.
> I also didn't say yours is a fake.


did I ever say that you said any of that? No.


----------



## Sunflowers

Skywalkers Mom said:


> I never seen the need for prong collars. My Parents had several Great Danes they did not need them. My anti social husky mix didnt either. A "gentle leader" works wonders regardless of size or pull or jump strength.
> Teaching not torturing. If you still doubt, latch one around your neck and have someone tug or jerk hard but quickly, and see if you will learn your lesson with that. Yes of course some breeds are large and strong, there are more ways to gather their attention and correction. Please look into other ways.


I never seen the need for gentle leaders. A prong works wonders regardless of size or pull or jump strength. 
Teaching not torturing. If you still doubt, wrap one around your nose and lips and have someone lead you around by the face, and see if you will learn your lesson with that. Yes of course some breeds are large and strong, there are more ways to gather their attention and correction. Please look into other ways.


----------



## Jax08

DJEtzel said:


> Yep. I was thanking Lies and Debbie. Can't quote real easy on mobile. Thought it was pretty obvious since we were just having a conversation...
> 
> Also already suggested the quick release.


Sorry. I missed your convo above.

As well as your suggestion on the quick release. To bad I wasted my time looking it up. You got it covered.


----------



## Jax08

mspiker03 said:


> I originally got the Herm Sprenger quick release and ended up getting the regular one instead because the quick release kept releasing itself when I did not want it to (like during a correction). I now just use it for extra links.


This is why i took one back when my son came home with it. One more mechanical part to fail.


----------



## Msmaria

lalachka said:


> ?? I said I wasn't sure.
> Also said I was going by the HS website and none are without a plate.
> I also didn't say yours is a fake.


I think it's a good thing that you brought this up for dicussion as I'm sure there are people that don't know that there are the ones without plates and visa versa. The only reason I am aware, is because we have several German Shepherds in class and all of them have the HS prong collar. (Thats the reason i bought the HS ones) our trainer pointed out that some of them have plates and some don't. Otherwise I wouldn't have known either.


----------



## Msmaria

:rofl:


Jax08 said:


> Sorry. I missed your convo above.
> 
> As well as your suggestion on the quick release. To bad I wasted my time looking it up. You got it covered.


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## lalachka

Msmaria said:


> I think it's a good thing that you brought this up for dicussion as I'm sure there are people that don't know that there are the ones without plates and visa versa. The only reason I am aware, is because we have several German Shepherds in class and all of them have the HS prong collar. (Thats the reason i bought the HS ones) our trainer pointed out that some of them have plates and some don't. Otherwise I wouldn't have known either.


Yeah, I didn't know either. I thought they all had plates. Learn something new every day))))


----------



## Jax08

lalachka said:


> I doubt it. I can't take mine off because the links go diff directions at the plate. So if I take it off I won't be able to fasten it.
> Open a thread if you want. I feel really bad derailing this one


Yes you can. If you are going to Art's seminar, bring it with you. I'll fix it for you. Bring at least two extra links to replace the center plate and the end link.


----------



## lalachka

Jax08 said:


> Yes you can. If you are going to Art's seminar, bring it with you. I'll fix it for you. Bring at least two extra links to replace the center plate and the end link.


I'm going. Lol you too?
I like it the way it is but I will bring my other one just to learn how to do it


----------



## Jax08

I don't like the center plate. When the two center prong come together, pinching in the opposite direction it bites into their skin. 

Yes. Peter is excellent. I've been looking forward to him coming back.


----------



## Skywalkers Mom

Oh sunflowers you really dont know. No they are not led by their face darlin. But a very rigid metal is not digging into or squeezing the neck. You kind and informed individuals, please try both on yourselves and your children. Lets get a consensus on them from the human experience. Sound good enough?


----------



## lalachka

Jax08 said:


> I don't like the center plate. When the two center prong come together, pinching in the opposite direction it bites into their skin.
> 
> Yes. Peter is excellent. I've been looking forward to him coming back.


Oh yeah? I will play with it. I didn't think it mattered


----------



## Jax08

Maybe it doesn't but if you look at the mechanics of the links when you put pressure on it, the center links are coming together. That has to REALLY pinch that part of the skin.


----------



## lalachka

Jax08 said:


> Maybe it doesn't but if you look at the mechanics of the links when you put pressure on it, the center links are coming together. That has to REALLY pinch that part of the skin.


I see what you're saying. The middle forms a pinch. But I don't think it gets a chance to pinch because it hugs the neck. I just played with it and I can't get it to pinch as long as it's around the arm. Will try at Art's I guess lol


----------



## Jax08

Possibly. I don't really use my prong for correction much so it's just one of those things my OCD can't handle. So I took it out.


----------



## Juliem24

Skywalkers Mom said:


> Oh sunflowers you really dont know. No they are not led by their face darlin. But a very rigid metal is not digging into or squeezing the neck. You kind and informed individuals, please try both on yourselves and your children. Lets get a consensus on them from the human experience. Sound good enough?


I was hesitant to use on Rudy, so I did try it on myself. Popped it hard, wasn't painful. And my arms and legs don't have hair like my dog does, so I am thinking it's less stimulus on the dog.


----------



## Sunflowers

Skywalkers Mom said:


> Oh sunflowers you really dont know. No they are not led by their face darlin. But a very rigid metal is not digging into or squeezing the neck. You kind and informed individuals, please try both on yourselves and your children. Lets get a consensus on them from the human experience. Sound good enough?


Do some more research.
I will not further derail the OP's thread.


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe

The HS prongs with the center plate are a new design. Constructed within the last 3-4 years I assume as that was the last time I'd purchased a HS prong, until a few months ago. None of my older prongs had a center plate (and I had numerous HS prongs from a couple 2.25, 3.0,3.25 and one of the really big ones where the leash ring is huge in comparison to the 3.0). But the new one i recently bought did have the center plate. And I buy all my prongs from a local feed store so my experience with them is pretty consistent. 
Also, I dont understand how the quick release prong is marketed as being "easier" when in reality trying to fumble with the chain to get it through the hole and somehow grab it to clip it to the collar while trying to keep a living breathing animal still enough to achieve that goal is frustrating. They drive me crazy and in NO WAY are they easier IMO just an added liability.


----------



## Liesje

Center plate is also annoying for type A people like me when your dog doesn't need the same amount of links on both sides.


----------



## Mrs.P

Liesje said:


> Center plate is also annoying for type A people like me when your dog doesn't need the same amount of links on both sides.



This!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Skywalkers Mom

Hey sunflowers lovey, I have. And Ive found that the prongs are unnescesary. Oh 30 yrs plus is just skimming the edges of our interaction with "Mans(Womens) best friend". well for me. I guess you will not be convinced unless you find a green horse and try to tame it. If you do need help at that please ask for advice from a plethora of your peers. And for that sturdy soul who put prong collar on, cudos. But have another individual pull the leash, for a true test. Someone you do not know. Wis hing all the best for all, its a odd place to be.


----------



## Sunflowers

Skywalkers Mom said:


> Hey sunflowers lovey, I have. And Ive found that the prongs are unnescesary. Oh 30 yrs plus is just skimming the edges of our interaction with "Mans(Womens) best friend". well for me. I guess you will not be convinced unless you find a green horse and try to tame it. If you do need help at that please ask for advice from a plethora of your peers. And for that sturdy soul who put prong collar on, cudos. But have another individual pull the leash, for a true test. Someone you do not know. Wis hing all the best for all, its a odd place to be.


Thank you.


----------



## Saphire

You couldn't pay me to use a gentle leader. I will keep my prong thanks....lovey...cray cray!


----------



## Juliem24

Skywalkers Mom said:


> Hey sunflowers lovey, I have. And Ive found that the prongs are unnescesary. Oh 30 yrs plus is just skimming the edges of our interaction with "Mans(Womens) best friend". well for me. I guess you will not be convinced unless you find a green horse and try to tame it. If you do need help at that please ask for advice from a plethora of your peers. And for that sturdy soul who put prong collar on, cudos. But have another individual pull the leash, for a true test. Someone you do not know. Wis hing all the best for all, its a odd place to be.


I will try to convince a stranger to yank on a dog collar which I'm wearing, but I'm not sure I'll be able to find such person, unless they are unsavory. But, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Tattersail

Skywalkers Mom said:


> Oh sunflowers you really dont know. No they are not led by their face darlin. But a very rigid metal is not digging into or squeezing the neck. You kind and informed individuals, please try both on yourselves and your children. Lets get a consensus on them from the human experience. Sound good enough?


Funny, before putting the prong on my dog I put it around my own neck and had my brother give it a harsh pop, much stronger then I'd ever use on my dog, didn't hurt. When I was trying prongs on Raven at the shop I was still a little decided on what to go with so I tried both the prong and a gentle leader.

Put the prong first, walked around the store, was a whole new level of communication with her, very gentle movements and she was responding. Put the gentle leader on and she INSTANTLY threw herself on the ground then went into a bucking bronco fit. Forget walking anywhere, she was like a hooked fish pulled on shore. I can tell you, one device seemed more torturous and uncomfortable then the other, and it wasn't the prong.


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe

Tattersail, I've had a similar experience. My dog is used to the prong and has spend years pulling his way right through it. The harshest correction in the world would do nothing but excite him and make it worse. I finally put a Gentle Leader on him and once we got past the bucking bronco phase and he learned to accept it, it offers a whole new level of control that the prong didnt offer. I mean there are many ways to interpret the situation and different equiptment works differently on individual dogs but for my personal dog I believe the GL offers a level of discomfort that makes him want to avoid the pull of his head and walks beside me nicely whereas he didnt mind the "cruelty" of the prong in the least! To him its as good as a flat collar. I'm not in any way trying to say one piece of equipment is more cruel than another, just that every tool has its place and I've learned to never say never when it comes to training. There is a time and a place where every tool could be of use. And luckily I still live in a country where I still have the choice to use whatever tool I see fit.


----------

